# Bạn có biết những ưu điểm của thiết bị RTU



## Tran_Phuong_135 (4 Tháng hai 2021)

Như mọi người đã biết AHU là thiết bị xử lý không khí. Vậy RTU là gì? Chức năng của nó ra sao? Tại sao cần phải có RTU trong khi đã có AHU? Nếu bạn đang thêm hoặc thay thế dàn nóng và điều hòa không khí cho tòa nhà thương mại, nhà thầu của bạn có thể đề xuất một thiết bị RTU HVAC.

>>> Thông tin chi tiết tham khảo: 

Ưu điểm

Sử dụng ít năng lượng hơn. Đó là bởi vì tất cả các thành phần đã được lắp ráp và định cấu hình trong nhà máy ở điều kiện tối ưu, vì vậy hệ thống hoạt động ở hiệu suất tối đa.

Hệ thống không chiếm không gian trong nhà. Mọi thứ đều ở trên mái nhà, ngoại trừ các ống dẫn. Bạn không cần phải lãng phí không gian trong nhà đắt tiền cho thiết bị xử lý không khí.

Cài đặt đơn giản hơn (đồng nghĩa với ít tốn kém hơn). Hầu hết công việc đã được thực hiện tại nhà máy. Đó là lý do tại sao chi phí chung của RTU HVAC có xu hướng thấp hơn so với các loại hệ thống khác.

Quá trình bảo trì sửa chữa thiết bị nhanh hơn. Vì tất cả các thành phần ở cùng một nơi nên kỹ thuật viên HVAC chẩn đoán sự cố và khắc phục sự cố sẽ nhanh hơn. Một lần nữa, điều đó làm giảm chi phí.

Như ở trên đã nói, RTU là một thiết bị được đặt trên mái nhà. Tuy nhiên cũng có nhiều thiết bị HVAC khác được đặt trên mái các tòa nhà. Chẳng hạn như hệ thống ngưng tụ điều hòa không khí hoặc hệ thống làm lạnh bằng nước. Vậy điều gì làm hệ thống RTU HVAC khác biệt?

Có thể gọi RTU là thiết bị đóng gói (packaged unit) bởi nó bao gồm tất cả các thành phần của hệ thống điều hòa và sưởi ấm trong một thiết bị.

Lớp vỏ RTU

Cổng hút gió

Van điều tiết

Bộ lọc

Cuộc trao đổi nhiệt: cuộn làm mát và cuộn sưởi

Quạt

*Công ty TNHH Durate Việt Nam
Hotline: 0968.760.966
Email: info@durate.com.vn
Website: 
Head Office: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Factory: Số 22 Phúc Hậu, Thôn Quan Âm, Xã Bắc Hồng, Đông Anh, Hà Nội*


----------

